# Add a pause transfer feature to the Tivo Desktop software



## cappy (Jan 18, 2010)

I was transferring a file from my tivo to my laptop, and was downloading
a rather large file from the internet at the same time. I wanted more bandwidth for the internet download, so I stopped the transfer from the tivo.
Unfortunately, I had to transfer the entire file over again, because there is no way to resume where the transfer left off.

It would be nice if tivo & the desktop software had this feature.


----------

